# Chute control mods



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I have limited space to put snow, so I want to blow it exactly to where I want it. My Simplicity did not have a remote deflector, so I added one using parts I ordered for a newer model. The hardest part was filing out the notches in the cover I made for the handle to lock into place. I also added two nylon blocks to keep the rotator handle exactly where I set it instead of vibrating down to the 6 o'clock position.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've noticed the trend of inverting the chute deflector cable to come in from the top. While it's gangly looking, I'm sure it helps keep water from penetrating and freezing.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

another option is to inject premixed automotive anti freeze in one end(highest) till it drips out the lowest end  additives in antifreeze are lubricating enough for a cable and they dont freeze


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I just realized I failed to let you know it looks like a great modification. Be sure to let us know how well it works out.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, It should be a real treat to operate compared to last year. The deflector works exactly like the one on the newer machine. No more stopping and running around to manually adjust and lock the deflector in position . All the parts cost me $80.00usd with the cable being the most expensive at $28.00. I had to make the cable mounting bracket on the chute and the notched cover, and I trimmed the handle mounting bracket. The plastic blocks hold the rotator where I set it, but still rotates smoothly with no extra effort.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Since this is a thread about "deflectors", it has gotten me to the point of posting a thought that I have had for a while now. 

(My intentions are not to change the subject of this thread.) 

We all know that the deflectors are sort of a half squared shape piece that attaches to the top of the chute.

But............... 

Which type of deflector adds to the throwing distance better? 

Would it be the "C" (kind of) shaped curved top deflector style like I have on my 1971 Ariens machine where it gives you a swooping kind of throw, or........ would it be the flat top deflector style that is on a new(er) Ariens machine where it gives you a more ricochet type of throw?


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Ultimately, a curved one would be better. As an HVAC contractor, I can tell you that a round duct flows better than a rectangular duct. There is more volume and less frictional surface area. It is more difficult though,(i.e. expensive) to make a hinged round duct. That is likely why they are all square now.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Since this is a thread about "deflectors", it has gotten me to the point of posting a thought that I have had for a while now.
> 
> (My intentions are not to change the subject of this thread.)
> 
> ...


My personal opinion, the straighter the chute/deflector the farther it will throw. Assuming all other things are equal, engine size and such. The deflectors with the little dip at the end would slow the snow down at least some. Impeller size makes the real difference. My MA-210 for my gravelys has a big impeller and a nice round deflector, it throws snow 40-50 feet and that's mounted to an 8 h.p. machine. My old 8 h.p. MTD had a smaller impeller but a straight chute and deflector both squarish but wouldn't throw as far. Neither have the impeller mod that's popular to do.

To the original poster, nice mod and sorry for the hijack.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Some of the larger, high end models, have a compounding deflector chute. Where it is essentially hinged in multiple locations to provide the smoothest arc.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

My apologies to GMH


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking at a deflector like this:










I dont think it makes any difference that the deflector is flat, rather than curved, because:

When the deflector is "wide open", for maximum throwing distance, the straight deflector top is simply a short extension of the chute itself..it is adding no additional friction at all, so the snow will still go the maximum distance the machine is cable of..

But when you turn the deflector down, for shorter throwing distances..yes, the "flat" deflector might add a *small* amount of additional friction, compared to a curved deflector, but that simply doesnt matter, because you arent going for maximum throwing distance anyway!  you *want* to throw the snow a shorter distance, you *want* some friction to slow down the snow..so because you are specifically aiming for short distance, the flat defector has no disadvantage over a curved one..

so either way, with a chute of this design, the flat deflector makes no difference over a curved one..

Scot


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I tried it out in the real world today and I gotta say I love both mods. No more stopping to adjust the trajectory, and it is nice to be able to rotate the chute handle 1/4 turn and have it stay put. Well worth the effort!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

GMH said:


> I have limited space to put snow, so I want to blow it exactly to where I want it. My Simplicity did not have a remote deflector, so I added one using parts I ordered for a newer model. The hardest part was filing out the notches in the cover I made for the handle to lock into place. I also added two nylon blocks to keep the rotator handle exactly where I set it instead of vibrating down to the 6 o'clock position.


Neat job. 
I'm wondering, but I think I would have tried a good quality small fairly sharp cold chisel for the square notches.


----------



## JSmith856 (Dec 7, 2014)

dbert said:


> I've noticed the trend of inverting the chute deflector cable to come in from the top. While it's gangly looking, I'm sure it helps keep water from penetrating and freezing.


That's how mine came - inverted. I went out and was like, hum. that's silly.. then now that I think about it.. pretty slick mod to get water OUT of the cables.. It doesn't look that pretty compared to the mounted below cable. but if it's more relialable then I'm game... nothing like a trophy wife that can't make you a champion.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I didn't like the hose clamp setup so I fixed the chute rotator permanently.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*mod..*

very nice work! A little time/effort/ingenuity can have it's rewards and you will reap from it this winter. I know how frusterating that is to have chute control rods vibrate and turn. I like the bolt set-up much better than the clamps- looks real nice.


----------

